# she seems soooo small



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

My little treasure was 3 in june. 
However she is still only 86cms. 
It took a year for her to grow 2 cm.
Her father was 6ft 5ins
And im 5ft 4ins
So i would expect her to be taller.
Is there any way of working out how tall when an adult.
And should i be concerned about her height.
tia
Trace


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Can you tell me where she is on her centiles...and has she also followed this pattern??

Jxx


----------



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

when she was born she was on 50th centile.
at 2 she was on 2nd centile. then at 2yrs 9 months she was on 2nd centile, today she is on 0.4 centile. looking at graph shows she has not grown at all  since                                                                                      2yrs 9 months. She is now 3yrs and 2 months.


----------

